# Chicken satles



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So me and my mom make sattles of my bare back hens. Each sattle is for a different hen. Like storm's was very curvy and cassy's is flat. And sandy and sweet pea have a in between sattle. And there are all from the same pattern. I just cut them diffrent. So yeah my birds sattles. I can post pics of them if you want.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> So me and my mom make sattles of my bare back hens. Each sattle is for a different hen. Like storm's was very curvy and cassy's is flat. And sandy and sweet pea have a in between sattle. And there are all from the same pattern. I just cut them diffrent. So yeah my birds sattles. I can post pics of them if you want.


Do you sell them?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Do you sell them?


No but i could. I can show you some pics if you want


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No but i could. I can show you some pics if you want





Chick named small fri said:


> No but i could. I can show you some pics if you want


I can sell one to you.if you want. If you want i will send you pics of the fabrics i can make it out of. But these are the one for my birds and my works in progress.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sure! What price do you want? That fabric is cute! Anything cute or flowery would be fine.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Sure! What price do you want? That fabric is cute! Anything cute or flowery would be fine.


Ok. I will think of price and tell you in the morning. Ok


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok. I will think of price and tell you in the morning. Ok


I would say they come in a 2 pack. So i will put one of the pink flower ones in to the pack and a surprise one in the pack ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please do a pic of a completed saddle, Chick.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Please do a pic of a completed saddle, Chick.


I did. Please refer to pics 2,3,4, and 5. Those are complete and are both sides of the sattle.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep! They’re up there. 
Could you take a picture or two of the method you are using to secure them on the chickens and stuff too? I dunno if you can take any up closer like that. Thanks!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Cery nice but I don’t need Saddles


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Very nice! My chickens probably wouldn't like it though!


----------

